# Machine stopped working after rattling



## SilviaFanatic (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I've had a Silvia for about 3 years now. For the last month or so, it had been rattling a bit while I was making my coffees, and this morning it intensified! Not only did it become louder, after 2 seconds the rattling stopped, but so did the machine.. Everything is working, but the hose in the water reservoir has stopped sucking in water when I push the coffee button. No water comes out of the spray head either. Hot water and steam functions work fine though!

What could this be?? I'm desperate, as I'm now having to go without my morning coffee ?


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Sounds like the pump stopped working. Easy and cheap to replace.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Sounds as though the pump has died or the pipework exit the boiler has scaled up. What water do you use and how often do you descale?


----------



## SilviaFanatic (Oct 14, 2019)

OK, I'll definitely be looking to replace the pump then. Thank god it's a cheap solution, these machines are expensive! I use regular tap water, but descale about once a month to make up for it.


----------



## SilviaFanatic (Oct 14, 2019)

I've just replaced the pump, but have the same problem! Water comes out of the steam nozzle, no problems there. There's simply no water coming out of the group head.. It's definitely coming through the pump, but where could the water be stopped before it reaches the group head? I've tried unbolting the filter, but none of my screwdrivers are short enough to fit under there, even with the old water reservoir removed.. What to do?


----------



## Nikko (Aug 20, 2014)

Your descriptions are not very clear. Are you saying that the pump always worked but you just lost flow from the group. If so look at the solenoid valve. Is it working, does it need cleaning?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

SilviaFanatic said:


> I've just replaced the pump, but have the same problem! Water comes out of the steam nozzle, no problems there. There's simply no water coming out of the group head.. It's definitely coming through the pump, but where could the water be stopped before it reaches the group head? I've tried unbolting the filter, but none of my screwdrivers are short enough to fit under there, even with the old water reservoir removed.. What to do?


 Buy a shorter screwdriver.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

SilviaFanatic said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've had a Silvia for about 3 years now. For the last month or so, it had been rattling a bit while I was making my coffees, and this morning it intensified! Not only did it become louder, after 2 seconds the rattling stopped, but so did the machine.. Everything is working, but the hose in the water reservoir has stopped sucking in water when I push the coffee button. No water comes out of the spray head either. Hot water and steam functions work fine though!
> 
> What could this be?? I'm desperate, as I'm now having to go without my morning coffee ?


 +1 for the solenoid valve. If you hear the pump but no water is coming out from the group head, then you probably need to replace the solenoid valve. This is what I did - very very easy to do and not expensive, and it solved the problem immediately.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Or possibly take it apart to clean and no need to replace.


----------

